# Molly - looking for a new home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Molly
Breed: DSLH
Sex: Female
Age: 8
Neutured: Yes



History & Recommendations:

Molly has come from a home with two adults and one child.

Molly would be best as the only pet as she does not get on with other cats or dogs.

Molly is a friendly cat who loves human company and receiving lots of fuss and attention. As she is semi-long haired she will need an owner who would be prepared to groom her regularly to keep her coat in good condition. Molly is a very affectionate cat who has a lot of love to give to her new owners and would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give her the love and attention she deserves.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Molly has now found a new home :thumbup:








[/URL]


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunatly Molly's Application for adoption was unsuccessful so she is now back looking for a new loving home :001_cool:








[/URL]


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww what a cutie pie!! Good luck Molly! xx


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

She sure is :lol:


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*UPDATE:*
Molly is still residing at HULA Animal Rescue looking for a forever home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Molly is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Molly is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Molly is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

